# Newbie: Mr. Spikey Mikey says Hello !



## MickaFish (Dec 24, 2015)

What do you guys think? Show standard wise? Thanks 

Pictures in the link:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6863393#post6863393


----------



## MickaFish (Dec 24, 2015)

He is a Crown Tail Black Orchid I have just learned tonight from this forum.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

MickaFish said:


> He is a Crown Tail Black Orchid I have just learned tonight from this forum.


Girl, that was a guess. He's definitely a crown tail but the black orchid part is me guessing. Don't swallow it whole. To be a part of a very specific color group (like the black orchid for example) he needs to fulfill a very specific criteria. I don't know if he fulfills those. Other people should confirm said guess first. And honestly if you buy him from a pet store, there is very little chance of him being show-quality. Just enjoy him as he is.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

We can't really critique him as the pictures are not of him fully flaring or even flaring.... But yes, +1 to Seren, 99% of pet store Bettas are not show qual. I have gotten lucky and have a CT female( that I'll post for fun) that is pretty good qual and I will show her in Group C in the IBC shows this year but I'm not expecting her to do to good ( even though Group C has very little entry's it seems). But like I said 99% of pet store fish are not show qual but 100% pet qual


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 687545


So I got her because of her color ( unfortunately there is red wash on the anal) She has some bent rays on her anal switch have gotten a bit better with daily flaring to males for about an hour or so. I'm hoping they get better still but I don't think so  She actually has a nice dorsal but I tried to get a good picture but she is a fast one lol her vents are good and her casual is ok. From what I have read threw the IBC handbook is that female CTs can have a short first and last ray, which she has. All and all minus the bent rays on the anal ( and I think it's a bit long too) she's not that bad for a pet store rescue! Would I have paid more then $4 for her if I saw her on eBay AquaBid, hell no lol but she's cute none the less and a great looking pet


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 687569

This is the best shot of her dorsal lol it does come to meet her cadual  lol
Sorry for the multi posts, on my cell and the pictures didn't send to my MAC for some reason( just got the new iPhone from having an old android and I have no clue how to use it lol)
But anyway, the flaws she has are what landed her has a pet shop cull and not sent elsewhere to be sold for more money, or keep as a breeder.


----------

